

 Will you please take my Startup Mobile Communication Survey? - iamdave
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/9QP59CW

======
iamdave
Hey there HN,

I have an idea in my head that needs to be executed, and I'm looking for some
market information. If you please, just take a few minutes to answer some
questions about how your team uses voice communication. It's a little
technical, so if you're not sure don't worry about it, grab your IT guy if you
like :)

Thanks!

p.s. if it goes inactive, that's because I'm using the free plan wich only
allows for 100 responses.

